# Afternoon Cigar and Beer Tasting



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon was so nice, I decided to have my own little cigar and beer tasting. With Frank Sinatra playing in the back round, I enjoyed 2 great cigars and 6 fine beers. What a great way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Youch! Sounds like a great time but if I tried to do that I would have been sliding out of the chair! :drinking:

Man, that Oliva V sure looks tasty! :hungry:


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

The V was great. It went well with the stout and the port.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work!

I see that you like the "hoppy" ales as well as the stout looking "Heavy Seas"!

I am amazed at how dark the Brookland Lager was. *Dang!* What was _that_ like?

Gotta give ya a bump for hosting such a nice bash! :bump:

But then I gotta take it back for not inviting us!!! (Doh!)

We should have had a web herf with ya at least!!! 

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Crap!

It won't let me give you a bump!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I was gonna post this bump on your visitor wall but you don't have one!!!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

haha nice, I like the way you should progression through your night.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe this will be the start of a national "Cigar and Beer Tasting Day"


----------



## El Smokey Bearo (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like it was an awesome day for you. Flying Dog IPA is very tasty.:beerchug:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great way to spend an afternoon to me!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like it was a very nice evening! 

Made me super jealous though, I gotta have a beer tasting now!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Brooklyn Lager is a damn fine beer, when I used to live in NY we used to go to the brewery and drink lots of free samples lol. When I drank that is!

Looks like you enjoyed yourself!!!


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Fellas. It was a damn fine way to spend the afternoon. Everybody needs to have their own. All you need is some cigars, beers, and a camera. Let's see the pics.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Being a Frank Sinatra fan myself, you are definately "Aces" in my book my friend! :beerchug:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wish that was how I spent my afternoon, signed envious.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Some very nice beers there and a couple Ive never tried. Great pics. Thanks!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet deal brotha!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you like that Brooklyn Ale ... I always wanted to try it


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Every man should have days like these. :smoke2:


----------



## dawglair (Oct 26, 2009)

mlbar1153 said:


> Every man should have days like these. :smoke2:


QFT


----------

